# Colonoscopy & contol of bleeding



## ciphermed (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Nicole,

There is a CPT Assistant, September 1996 pg6 "Endoscopy with Control of Bleeding".

The article indicates that these codes (including 45382) are intended to be used when tx is required to control bleeding that occurs spontaneously, or due to traumatic injury and not as a result of another operative intervention.

In addition the article indicates that it is incorrect to report these codes (even with a modifier -51) as any control of iatrogenically (complication resulting from treatment) caused bleeding is included in the initial procedure (i.e. biopsy).

Hope this helps,


----------



## j.berkshire (Jan 12, 2009)

nauger said:


> Could someone please help code the following: My physician performed a colonoscopy with ablation (45383) and "post bx bleeding injected with saline and with episaline solution." Can I also code for the 45382? Or is there another code I can use to also get paid for the control of the bleeding or is it just included in the colonoscopy? Thanks for any help!



No, you cannot bill for bleed control when the physician intervention caused the bleed.  See this from the article "Colonoscopy Coding Made Simple," from CPT Assistant:  "Bleeding that starts as a result of a therapeutic intervention (e.g., snare removal, biopsy, etc) and is controlled by any method is considered part of the initial therapeutic procedure and should not be reported separately with codes 45382 or 45381."


----------



## nauger (Jan 12, 2009)

Could someone please help code the following: My physician performed a colonoscopy with ablation (45383) and "post bx bleeding injected with saline and with episaline solution." Can I also code for the 45382? Or is there another code I can use to also get paid for the control of the bleeding or is it just included in the colonoscopy? Thanks for any help!


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 13, 2009)

yes, you can code the 45383 w/the 45382 -59 mod...i've done this before and didnt see any problems...just attach the supporting reports/documents


----------

